# Well, I Finally Did It



## Puppage (Jan 21, 2021)

I start Krav Maga on Monday morning. Excited, but a bit nervous at 58 years of age. What was your first class like? Did you feel 5he same?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 21, 2021)

Welcome to MartialTalk!

I don't remember my first first day (I was about 10 or 12 at the time). I remember my second (I was probably 13), and remember feeling lost and out of place (the only beginner in a quite small Judo class). I've started some new stuff a few times in my adult life (including new martial arts), and I rather enjoy the experience of being the new guy in the room for a while. It's fun being reminded that there are things I'm just not good at, and also fun to find where I'm good at something I've not done before in quite that way.

In any case, enjoy the journey!


----------



## Puppage (Jan 21, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk!
> 
> I don't remember my first first day (I was about 10 or 12 at the time). I remember my second (I was probably 13), and remember feeling lost and out of place (the only beginner in a quite small Judo class). I've started some new stuff a few times in my adult life (including new martial arts), and I rather enjoy the experience of being the new guy in the room for a while. It's fun being reminded that there are things I'm just not good at, and also fun to find where I'm good at something I've not done before in quite that way.
> 
> In any case, enjoy the journey!


Thank you! I am really looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## Buka (Jan 21, 2021)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Puppage. 

Everybody's a little nervous with a first class, no worries.

Just enjoy the process, relax and don't worry about not knowing what's going on. What I mean is, the students there will have been going there longer than you.

Have fun, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Puppage (Jan 21, 2021)

Buka said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk, Puppage.
> 
> Everybody's a little nervous with a first class, no worries.
> 
> ...


Thank you. That’s exactly what I plan to do. I’ll be sure to report back. This site rocks!


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 21, 2021)

Puppage said:


> I start Krav Maga on Monday morning. Excited, but a bit nervous at 58 years of age. What was your first class like? Did you feel 5he same?


Brother, I am 57 so I will say that starting at 58 is AWESOME!!! 
I think I get where you are coming from. As a fellow 'old fart' it is easy to feel like we are supposed to know at least a little bit about everything. I think the reality that martial arts of any style is very much a unique animal is part of what keeps me attracted to it. 
I hope you keep at it without too much self expectation. It can really muck up the learning portal and suck the fun right out of it. If the class/instructor is worth their salt all you should be worried about is digesting the material. The rest is largely up to how well you and your body can hold up. 

Again, congratulation's and welcome to the forum. I hope you keep us informed on your journey.


----------



## Puppage (Jan 21, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> Brother, I am 57 so I will say that starting at 58 is AWESOME!!!
> I think I get where you are coming from. As a fellow 'old fart' it is easy to feel like we are supposed to know at least a little bit about everything. I think the reality that martial arts of any style is very much a unique animal is part of what keeps me attracted to it.
> I hope you keep at it without too much self expectation. It can really muck up the learning portal and suck the fun right out of it. If the class/instructor is worth their salt all you should be worried about is digesting the material. The rest is largely up to how well you and your body can hold up.
> 
> Again, congratulation's and welcome to the forum. I hope you keep us informed on your journey.


Glad to know I am not alone at this age. I am sticking with it no matter what! Got a big bottle of Advil ready to go. The instructor is really great from what I hear, so no worries there. I really appreciate your input.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 22, 2021)

Oh that's awesome, you're gonna love it! Good on you for jumping in and starting, it's normal to be excited but a bit nervous, trust me that'll pass eventually 

I remember my first class SO vividly actually, my whole family had started together and I was the only one too cool/rebellious/prideful to try it. Eventually changed my mind, and from the first class I was hooked, mesmerised and it was truly one of the best decisions of my life.

Have an absolute blast, relax, enjoy it and please let us know how it goes brother!

And welcome to the forum


----------



## Puppage (Jan 22, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> Oh that's awesome, you're gonna love it! Good on you for jumping in and starting, it's normal to be excited but a bit nervous, trust me that'll pass eventually
> 
> I remember my first class SO vividly actually, my whole family had started together and I was the only one too cool/rebellious/prideful to try it. Eventually changed my mind, and from the first class I was hooked, mesmerised and it was truly one of the best decisions of my life.
> 
> ...


That’s fantastic! Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## jobo (Jan 22, 2021)

Puppage said:


> I start Krav Maga on Monday morning. Excited, but a bit nervous at 58 years of age. What was your first class like? Did you feel 5he same?


well done for taking the leap, i went back to ma at much the same age after an extended lay off, i was very nervious that i wouldnt be fit enough, so spent 6 months working on my fitness only to arive and find i was now one of the fittest there and i could have reasonably joined 6 months earlier 

the only point id raise,  is that your age is no real bar to performance, except that it takes you longer to get from point a to point b than someone younger and you have to dig in and not get discouraged that others are progressing faster than you or work harder than them to keep pace


----------



## Puppage (Jan 22, 2021)

“so spent 6 months working on my fitness only to arive and find i was now one of the fittest there”.

LOL. That’s hysterical. I believe my performance won’t be all that bad(we’ll see) however, recovery is another animal.


----------



## jobo (Jan 22, 2021)

Puppage said:


> “so spent 6 months working on my fitness only to arive and find i was now one of the fittest there”.
> 
> LOL. That’s hysterical. I believe my performance won’t be all that bad(we’ll see) however, recovery is another animal.


i was help on my way, by a study  i found, where in the 1960s,  they bench marked a group of active healthy 20s on their fitness standards and then found them again in their 50s and in 6 months got them back as fit as they were when they were 20

so that is very very doable, the problem then is keeping pace with healthy 20s as they progress in fitness


----------



## Puppage (Jan 22, 2021)

Now, THAT’S encouraging.


----------



## MetalBoar (Jan 22, 2021)

jobo said:


> i was help on my way, by a study  i found, where in the 1960s,  they bench marked a group of active healthy 20s on their fitness standards and then found them again in their 50s and in 6 months got them back as fit as they were when they were 20
> 
> so that is very very doable, the problem then is keeping pace with healthy 20s as they progress in fitness


That's great stuff. I'll have to go track down that study and add it to the stack that I wave at people when they say they're too old to lift weights. 

In my strength training gym I've worked with a lot of people in their 50's, 60's, and 70's and a few in their 80's and I've found that it doesn't matter how old someone is they can still make big improvements when they put some work in. Of course, 20 year olds have an easier time with recovery and all things being equal being young gives you an advantage but it's not nearly as big a deal as people think.

I had a client who trained with me for about 15 years, first when I was working for someone else and then later when I opened my own gym. She was about 60 when she started and by the time she was 70 she was able to move more weight than just about every 20 something year old man who started up with me no matter how athletic. Sure, those guys would catch up and surpass her eventually if they stuck with it but not without out consistent hard work and that's with the advantage of being male and maybe 6" taller than her on top of being 45-50 years younger.

I plan to lift weights and do martial arts as long as I'm still breathing.


----------



## jobo (Jan 22, 2021)

MetalBoar said:


> That's great stuff. I'll have to go track down that study and add it to the stack that I wave at people when they say they're too old to lift weights. In my strength training gym I've worked with a lot of people in their 50's, 60's, and 70's and a few in their 80's and I've found that it doesn't matter how old someone is they can still make big improvements when they put some work in. Of course, 20 year olds have an easier time with recovery and all things being equal being young gives you an advantage but it's not nearly as big a deal as people think.
> 
> I had a client who trained with me for about 15 years, first when I was working for someone else and then later when I opened my own gym. She was about 60 when she started and by the time she was 70 she was able to move more weight than just about every 20 something year old man who started up with me no matter how athletic. Sure, those guys would catch up and surpass her eventually if they stuck with it but not without out consistent hard work and that's with the advantage of being male and maybe 6" taller than her on top of being 45-50 years younger.
> 
> I plan to lift weights and do martial arts as long as I'm still breathing.


its called the " bed rest"study, there are extracts acailable on the web,  but ive never found the complete study. if you fibd it copy me pleas3


the what you can do 30 years later was incidental to the original study, which was concerned with how much you deteriorate if you spend a month in bed

however theymade them sign up to the 30 years later thing, sp they were beibg compared  with how fit they were as 20 yo, not some theoretical  average


----------



## Leviathan (Jan 22, 2021)

My dad took up wing Tsun when he was close to 70. He keeps training and has had much fun. Good decision. Have fun too.


----------



## Puppage (Jan 22, 2021)

Leviathan said:


> My dad took up wing Tsun when he was close to 70. He keeps training and has had much fun. Good decision. Have fun too.


I love that!!


----------



## MetalBoar (Jan 22, 2021)

jobo said:


> its called the " bed rest"study, there are extracts acailable on the web,  but ive never found the complete study. if you fibd it copy me pleas3
> 
> 
> the what you can do 30 years later was incidental to the original study, which was concerned with how much you deteriorate if you spend a month in bed
> ...


I'll let you know if I find the complete study. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 22, 2021)

Puppage said:


> I love that!!



A gentlemen who trains at the Aikido dojo, that my daughter use to train at, started Aikido in his late 50s and got his black belt at 70.


----------



## yak sao (Jan 23, 2021)

I hope you've found something that will keep you going for years to come.

I've been training since I was a teenager but now I look in the mirror and see this 58 year old guy looking back at me.

If I may I'll give you the same advice I give that guy in the mirror.....

Keep moving, do something related to training every day but remember you're not 25 anymore so listen to your body.


----------



## Puppage (Jan 23, 2021)

Great advice I’ll be sure to adhere.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 23, 2021)

Welcome to mt


----------



## Puppage (Jan 23, 2021)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Welcome to mt


Thanks!


----------



## Puppage (Jan 25, 2021)

First class down! Along with several Advil. Lol. What a blast. The instructor and the other students were awesome. I am SOOOO hooked! Why didn’t you nice people tell me about this years ago?


----------



## jobo (Jan 25, 2021)

Puppage said:


> First class down! Along with several Advil. Lol. What a blast. The instructor and the other students were awesome. I am SOOOO hooked! Why didn’t you nice people tell me about this years ago?


youve been to a class? im envious, where in the world are you where this is possible?
that hat say Texas!


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 25, 2021)

Puppage said:


> First class down! Along with several Advil. Lol. What a blast. The instructor and the other students were awesome. I am SOOOO hooked! Why didn’t you nice people tell me about this years ago?


That great! Keep at it.


----------



## Puppage (Jan 25, 2021)

jobo said:


> youve been to a class? im envious, where in the world are you where this is possible?
> that hat say Texas!


North Branford, CT.
North Branford Krav Maga, BJJ & Small Group Fitness Classes


----------



## Tai Mantis Warrior (Jan 27, 2021)

Puppage said:


> I start Krav Maga on Monday morning. Excited, but a bit nervous at 58 years of age. What was your first class like? Did you feel 5he same?



I’ll never forget my first class of taekwondo.. it was very early on in my martial arts journey.  I was sore all the the time for the first six months.. In KM you picked a great art, my only suggestion would be to take it very easy and slow, especially at first as you get back into training.

Be careful about your stretching, don’t pull anything, and one of the most important skills you will learn is how to avoid injury so you can continue training and not give up on your art.

Best of luck with your training, and let us know how you’re enjoying your first lessons!


----------



## Puppage (Jan 27, 2021)

Completely agree, Tai.
Just came back from class #2. I had more stamina than Monday, and I am sure I’ll have more on Friday. I stretched for 20 minutes this morning and it certainly helped.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 27, 2021)

Puppage said:


> Completely agree, Tai.
> Just came back from class #2. I had more stamina than Monday, and I am sure I’ll have more on Friday. I stretched for 20 minutes this morning and it certainly helped.


Warming up and stretching before class is probably the smartest thing you could do.


----------



## Puppage (Jan 27, 2021)

Amen to that!


----------



## Tai Mantis Warrior (Jan 27, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Warming up and stretching before class is probably the smartest thing you could do.


 
Absolutely.. for stretching and getting to the splits, I do strongly recommend the Anderson method.
Another recommendation would be to do a lot of stretching on your own.. wish i had done at least 3 months of that before I started intense training.


----------

